# Thanks to all who answered my noob questions - results are here! :D



## DocFrankenstein (Jun 16, 2005)

Thank you all :hail:

Finished the development of the first roll yesterday and it was a very positive experience. I was guessing exposure all along, and only 2 frames seem to be underexposed. That "latitude" thing really has the advantage over digital. 

The film:
http://andrew4137.fotopic.net/p16217715.html

The camera:
http://andrew4137.fotopic.net/p15744091.html

The reslut:
http://andrew4137.fotopic.net/p16391170.html

I guess that counts as a candid, since my friends are long used to the cameras now :lmao:

Now I'm shopping for a decent SLR with a split circle, so I can actually get the focus right.

This film stuff is way easier that I thought and is also more "creative" or something.


----------



## KevinR (Jun 17, 2005)

Welcome to the wonderful world of analog. Seriously, it looks really good. 

A serious recommendation is the Minolta X-700

I have been watching a few on ebay and you can really get the body and 50mm at a great price. I used to mess around with both the Canon AE-1 and the minolta, and I liked the Minolta better.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Jun 17, 2005)

I got myself an A1 today. Seems good so far... with a 50/1.4 lens it's a nice baby!


----------



## KevinR (Jun 18, 2005)

Can't go wrong if that either. Good Luck


----------



## sbalsama (Jun 18, 2005)

I will be a lifelong Olympus supporter, so check out the OM series of cameras. Any of the single digit models are the best, there is one for every kind of photographer.

And they have so many variations on focus screens that you'll pee yourself. But I like my plain ol' split prism with that matte thing border...thing...

Good stuff, so post some more results up. I'm always interested in seeing other people and their first times...Developing, of course.


----------



## DIRT (Jul 14, 2005)

Its refreshing to see someone come into the film world from digital.  Welcome and nice shots.


----------

